# Golf Mk5 Gt TDi Remapping



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thinking of getting my Golf Mk5 140 remapped, more power and better fuel economy.
Anyone know any decent places/webites/companies that could remap the Golf?
and also anyone know how much power increase they could get out of a Remap?

Cheers , Adam


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

2005 I had my mk5 2.0tdi 4motion remapped by Superchip (added 35/40bhp) 
£500 but warranted against damage


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Yep come and see me  

The figures we gain are about 45bhp and 55llbft of torque. The price of this is £399.95 inc vat. This also includes a road test with data logging to start with to make sure the car is performing as it should and there are no problems. We then carry out a before rolling road run to test standard power. The car is then mapped on the road as well as the dyno to suit your car. After this we finish with a final rolling road run so you have a print out of before and after power. 

Really does transform them! Will feel like a new car! 

10% off for DW members too


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sounds brillant , il'l defintly think about thattt 1. and let you know mate


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

45bhp and 55llbft of extra torque would make a huge difference on a Golf.


----------

